# Mark 24 Tigerfish Torpedo BBQ Smoker



## bbq pits by klose (Sep 12, 2010)

Your Gonna LOVE this one. *[font=&quot]BBQ Pits by Klose Mark 24 Tigerfish Torpedo BBQ Smokers[/font]*

*[font=&quot]Well, as it turns out, we have just completed the first of two 18ft 2 ton Torpedo BBQ smokers, and now it’s ready for paint booth finishing. An automotive high resin Black with reducers & hardeners, then four clear coats with resin to look 3D effect.[/font]*

*[font=&quot]Weight: 3950# and 18 1/2 feet long by 2 foot wide[/font]*

*[font=&quot]I expect after we finish filming our BBQ TV special we will add one of them to a Mobile Trailer with a polished Stainless Steel floor, add-on equipment, maybe even a roof, with a ¾” Granite 3 ft tall Plaque to our Military. The Torpedo’s are 24”, reduced the last 7 foot from 24” to 6”, with dual SS Scorpion Propellers that turn at 80 revolutions a minute. We added a smoke generating machine for the Hollywood stage, to produce smoke & cavitate 20ft behind the Tubes by wireless trigger.[/font]** http://www.bbqpits.com/Mark24_Tigerfish_Torpedo*


----------



## aeroforce100 (Sep 12, 2010)

OMG!!!!!  What can you say after seeing that!   (other than   W A N T !!!!!)


----------



## tyotrain (Sep 12, 2010)

That is one cool looking smoker.. man that is going to turn some heads


----------



## jdt (Sep 15, 2010)

very cool but I hate to think of the price, their 24 x 48 can get into the five grand range with options so I would bet this is gonna be twenty grand, the biggest Klose I have ever seen was over $32,000 with options, its the only pit I have ever seen that was as nice looking as a jambo.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 15, 2010)

Very cool....and if the judges don't vote the way you want them to you can threaten to torpedo their car! lol


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 15, 2010)

Cool smoker butt............


----------



## bbq pits by klose (Sep 15, 2010)

try this one!

well I was gonna post the continental airplane pic,

but today I don't have permission to atttach photos anymore. worked yesterday.

???


----------



## wingnut (Sep 16, 2010)

Actually the MK.24 is (was) a real torpedo, used in the late 50's and on into the 60's.  The MK. 24 replaced the steam powered MK. 14 & 16, and the 24 was replaced with the MK. 32, and just before I got out of the Navy the MK. 42 was in limited service.    TM/3  USN  1967 - 1971.


----------

